# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A ekziston shpirti binjak?

## DI_ANA

Cfare do te thote te duash dike me pasterti dhe a besoni ju tek ekzistenca e gjysmes suaj?

PO e hap kete teme se do kisha shume deshire te ndaja me ju kete opinion!
Per te gjithe ne dashuria ka ekzistuar;te gjithe i kemi ndjere edhe provuar te mirat dhe te keqiat e saj.
Shume njerez mendojne se dashuria eternele nuk ekziston edhe eksperieca e gjithsecilit te ben te kuptosh qe te gjithe kemi njohur dhimbjen e zhgenjimit.
Ne shumicen e rasteve nje ndarje ndodh prej mungeses se dashurise vete;prej mosbesimit,mosrespektimit midis dy eterve..ndodh se nje dite duke qene mire e bukur me dike;ngrihemi nga gjumi dhe hop nje mendim.....Perse mos te kerkojme dike tjeter...U MERZITA ,edhe aty mundohemi ti gjejme ato gjasme te keqija qe nuk shkon te parteneri ose partenerja jone.
DHe ja mbarimi i nje relacioni edhe fillimi i nje vuajtjeje per njerin nga te dy,vuajtje e thelle edhe e pa ngushellueshme.*
Personalisht mendoj qe qe ne fillim duhet te jesh 100%ne nje relacion,duhet te duash me pasterti edhe me gjithe forcen e shpirtit,,dashurine po e pate te paster qe ne fillim vetem ashtu do kesh mundesine ta ushqesh,ta rritesh dhe ta besh te pavdekshme.
Ne shumicen e rasteve shume psikologe thone qe dashuria midis dy njerezve jeton gjate kur ata jane gjysma e njeri tjetrit dmth perputhja ne shume gjera,karakter,dhenie,etj

Po ju si mendoni....

A ekziston shpirti binjak....Ajo gjysem qe kerkojme te na kompletoje?!

----------


## King_Arthur

Personalisht mendoj qe qe ne fillim duhet te jesh 100%ne nje relacion,duhet te duash me pasterti edhe me gjithe forcen e shpirtit,,dashurine po e pate te paster qe ne fillim vetem ashtu do kesh mundesine ta ushqesh,ta rritesh dhe ta besh te pavdekshme.
Ne shumicen e rasteve shume psikologe thone qe dashuria midis dy njerezve jeton gjate kur ata jane gjysma e njeri tjetrit dmth perputhja ne shume gjera,karakter,dhenie,etj

une jam plotesisht dakord me mendimin tend .

----------


## BaBa

> Bote Shpirterore



*Toleranca Ndaj Partnerit, Ben qe nje Lidhje Dashurore te Zgjase Pergjithmone*  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Zemrushja

Mirkuptimi, toleranca, Ndienja, bejne nje lidhje te jete jo vetem e qendrueshme por edhe jetgjate  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

Cfare do te thote te duash dike me pasterti dhe a besoni ju tek ekzistenca e gjysmes suaj?

FLM PREJ JUSH PO DO TE DESHA EDHE MENDIMIN TUAJ PAK..

BESONI REALISHT JU VETE TE GJYSME E VETVETES???

----------


## ELDORADO

ji vetvetje zemer ,ji ashtu sic je(uroj qe te jesh njishe) dhe ke per te kuptuar se sa e lehte do te jete ,
ps:kjo vlen vetem ne dashuri 
ke te tjerat aha.........

----------


## Zemrushja

Te duash dike me pasterti do te thote ta duash pa perfitime materiale, pa patur smire dhe xhelozi brenda, pa intriga e mashtrime. Ti falesh atij ashtu sic je ti .. dhe ti jepesh pa pretendime.

Une do te thoja se te gjesh shpirtin tend binjak i permbledh kto qe kam thene me siper  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ShocK

> Cfare do te thote te duash dike me pasterti dhe a besoni ju tek ekzistenca e gjysmes suaj?
> 
> FLM PREJ JUSH PO DO TE DESHA EDHE MENDIMIN TUAJ PAK..
> 
> BESONI REALISHT JU VETE TE GJYSME E VETVETES???




Po besoj edhe mendoj qe e kam gjetur.

----------


## Blue_sky

> Cfare do te thote te duash dike me pasterti dhe a besoni ju tek ekzistenca e gjysmes suaj?


1.Tani s'ka dashuri te paster e te papaster,ka thjeshte forma te ndryshme dashurie,e si pastertia ashtu dhe papastertia jane koncepte relative.

2.Une s'besoj ne gjysmen unike ne kete bote,vaj hallit sikur ajo gjysma tjeter te kishte lindur pastaj ne Afrike ose ne Kine.Besoj qe ka disa njerez kompatibel per cdonjerin,por ama shanci ne ca raste qe te ndeshesh me to s'eshte perhere i njejte,ato qe dine te kerkojne/dashurojne ne forme te zgjuar thjeshte i bejne me shume shanc vetes per t'u "aksidentuar" me ndonje nga gjysmat.

----------


## DI_ANA

Pershendetje.....


Po Eshte E Drejta Jote Te Mos Besosh Po Ja Qe Ajo Gjysem Qe Thua Ti Nuk Eshte E ThEne Te Jete Aq Larg....mund Ta Kesh Fare Afer Ose Jeta Te Ben Qe Nje Dite Te Jesh Prane Saj...
Sigurisht Qe Kjo Gjysem Ekziston....jo Sepse Duam Ne Te Jete E Tille Po Sepse Eshte Ne Te Vertete...
Mendoj Qe Dashuria Eshte Dicka E Forte Dhe  Pikerisht Kjo Gjysem Qe Nje Dite Te Gjithe Gjejme Na Ben Qe Te Kompletohemi Nga Te Gjitha Anet...
Te Ndjehemi Te Lumtur Dhe Te Nevojshem Per Njeri Tjetrin...

Jo Gjysma Nuk Eshte Enderr As Iluzion ....per Mua Ajo Ekziston Pavaresisht Se Duhet Kohe Per Ta Gjetur....


Flm

----------


## YaSmiN

Toleranca,Mirekuptimi,Sinqeriteti jane gjerat me kryesore ne nje dashuri.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Besoj te ekzistenca e gjysmes time?

Une per vete jam i plote derman edhe skam nevoj per gjysma.    :P

Normale qe ne 1 Cift mendoj se partneret plotesojne njeri tjetrin.

----------


## ShocK

Po normale eshte kur thua qe kam gjetur gjysmen time, jo se ke gjet te nje person ato qe te mungojne apo mendon se nuk i ke,por ke gjetur nje person qe te kupton,arrin te kuptoje se cfare do te thuash etj etj.
Mendoj se ka shume njerez qe kane pak a shume te njejtin karakter edhe jane bashke,per kete po flitet apo jam jashte teme une........... !!!

----------


## mario_kingu

> Te duash dike me pasterti do te thote ta duash pa perfitime materiale, pa patur smire dhe xhelozi brenda, pa intriga e mashtrime. Ti falesh atij ashtu sic je ti .. dhe ti jepesh pa pretendime.
> 
> Une do te thoja se te gjesh shpirtin tend binjak i permbledh kto qe kam thene me siper



zemrushja ka then ato qe do thoja edhe un skam ca shtoj tjeter ne kete tem 
nese nje njeri te pranon sic je edhe ti e pranon sic eshte ai njeri vertet  do gjej lumturin shpirterore  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alnosa

> Pershendetje.....
> 
> 
> 
> Jo Gjysma Nuk Eshte Enderr As Iluzion ....per Mua Ajo Ekziston Pavaresisht Se Duhet Kohe Per Ta Gjetur....


do te thuash me  kete qe mund te gjesh shpirtin binjak?nqs este dashuri e paster dhe e sinqert kryesisht nuk eshte e veshtire per ta gjetur kete gje..po ku eshte dashuria e sinqert pra???asnjeri se di besoj .

----------


## DI_ANA

do te thuash me kete qe mund te gjesh shpirtin binjak?nqs este dashuri e paster dhe e sinqert kryesisht nuk eshte e veshtire per ta gjetur kete gje..po ku eshte dashuria e sinqert pra???asnjeri se di besoj .




PO UNE BESOJ TE SHPIRTI BINJAK PO TE SINQERITETI I TE DYVE MUND TE THEM EDHE PO EDHE JO...
PO PO GJETE PERSONIN QE ESHTE AJO GJYSEM MENDOJ SE I KE TE GJITHA DHE JE I KOMPLETUAR TERESISHT....
DUHET RRUGE E GJATE EDHE ME VUJTJE EDHE ZHGENJIME TE TEPERTA PER TE GJITHE PO BESOJ QE NJE DITE ARRIJME TE KJO GJYSEM....ARRIJME...


RESPEKTE DHE FLM

----------


## maratonomak

> Cfare do te thote te duash dike me pasterti dhe a besoni ju tek ekzistenca e gjysmes suaj?
> 
> PO e hap kete teme se do kisha shume deshire te ndaja me ju kete opinion!
> Per te gjithe ne dashuria ka ekzistuar;te gjithe i kemi ndjere edhe provuar te mirat dhe te keqiat e saj.
> Shume njerez mendojne se dashuria eternele nuk ekziston edhe eksperieca e gjithsecilit te ben te kuptosh qe te gjithe kemi njohur dhimbjen e zhgenjimit.
> Ne shumicen e rasteve nje ndarje ndodh prej mungeses se dashurise vete;prej mosbesimit,mosrespektimit midis dy eterve..ndodh se nje dite duke qene mire e bukur me dike;ngrihemi nga gjumi dhe hop nje mendim.....Perse mos te kerkojme dike tjeter...U MERZITA ,edhe aty mundohemi ti gjejme ato gjasme te keqija qe nuk shkon te parteneri ose partenerja jone.
> DHe ja mbarimi i nje relacioni edhe fillimi i nje vuajtjeje per njerin nga te dy,vuajtje e thelle edhe e pa ngushellueshme.*
> Personalisht mendoj qe qe ne fillim duhet te jesh 100%ne nje relacion,duhet te duash me pasterti edhe me gjithe forcen e shpirtit,,dashurine po e pate te paster qe ne fillim vetem ashtu do kesh mundesine ta ushqesh,ta rritesh dhe ta besh te pavdekshme.
> Ne shumicen e rasteve shume psikologe thone qe dashuria midis dy njerezve jeton gjate kur ata jane gjysma e njeri tjetrit dmth perputhja ne shume gjera,karakter,dhenie,etj
> ...


dashuria e vertete jetohet vetem nje here dhe pas kesaj nuk dashuron me por thjesht mund te jete kopje e dashurise se pare ,
asnje dashuri nuk jeton me ghate pervecse ne shpirt dhe jeta vete koha nuk te ndihmon te perjetosh perhere dashurine e vertete .njeriu eshte nga natyra veteshkaterues dhe nuk eshte i zoti te mbaje ghalle nje dashuri te vertete duke e jetuar perhere ate ,

----------


## MICHI

Po gjete ate gjysmen tjeter, fluturon pastaj ca te dush ben. Po qe i lumtur shpirterisht me gjysmen tjeter, pastaj jeta eshte me e cmuar.
Por sic kane ardh kohe sot eshte veshtire me gjet gjysmen tjeter. Vec po ta coi zoti si dhurate e shperblim ndaj sjelleve te dobishme qe ke bere.

----------


## alnosa

Ehe Te Keqen E Zotit Tend E Michi ..
Prit Gomar Te Mbij Bare I Thon Kesaj Pune ...
Po Ne Qe Nuk Kemi Sjellje Te Dobishme Nga Ti Presim ?? :buzeqeshje: 
Ne Nga Ferri Apo Jo ??

----------


## Baptist

[QUOTE DI ANA]Ne shumicen e rasteve shume psikologe thone qe dashuria midis dy njerezve jeton gjate kur ata jane gjysma e njeri tjetrit dmth perputhja ne shume gjera,karakter,dhenie,etj
[/QUOTE]

Si thua te jene te ngjashem? Ne c'aspekt? 
Te kene deshire te dy te behen president te shtetit. Te kene te dy deshire te realizojne kariere ne te njejtin profesion. Te kene pamje sa me te ngjashme. ....te jene te se njejtes gjini , ne menyre qe ngjashmeria te jete sa me e plote?!!

Mendoj, mbase, keto gjysma duhet te jene opozite ndaj njera-tjetres qe te mund te perputhen. Dhe jo te kene synime per gjera te njejta, sepse aty s'mund te kete ndjenja tjera pos rivalitetit dhe hiles.

----------

